# Multifasciatus and shrimp?



## NJmomie (Jan 17, 2013)

Is it a good idea to add some red cherry shrimps to a tank with a multies trio? I saw them and they are so adorable and would add such nice color to the tank. They would be in a Fluval Edge 12-gallon tank. Thanks.


----------



## ans52 (Feb 1, 2013)

Not speaking from experience, but I would guess the shrimp would be Multi dinner.


----------



## Frazee86 (Aug 1, 2010)

i agree would be multi snacks rather quickly you could set up a small tank for the shrimp tho


----------



## NJmomie (Jan 17, 2013)

That's what I thought but was hoping since the multis are fairly small, they would leave the shrimps alone. Thanks for confirming my suspicions. I may do a small shrimp tank one of these days.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

They are often used as feeders. :thumb:


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Small shrimp might get eaten... large shrimp might eat smaller multis.


----------



## NJmomie (Jan 17, 2013)

DJRansome said:


> They are often used as feeders. :thumb:


Really DJRansome? They are pretty expensive considering their size (5.99 a piece). I can't imagine using them as feeders.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

NJmomie said:


> DJRansome said:
> 
> 
> > They are often used as feeders. :thumb:
> ...


If you breed them, you could end up with hundreds and hundreds in a 15 gallon very quickly....


----------



## zenobium (Jan 5, 2006)

I've had breeding multies with some really large Amanos for about a year. They are doing fine. I've seen a bit of flashing at the shrimp if they get too close to the shells, but that's it for aggression.


----------



## shelbynjakesdad (Mar 13, 2013)

I left some cherry shrimp in my tank when I added my multis. I never see the multis try to eat the shrimp, but they do attack them if they get close the shells. The shrimp now just hide in the rocks the whole time. They have been in there for a few months and only 1 has died (there were about 10 in there in the beginning). I wouldn't buy them for the purpose of adding to a multi tank.


----------

